# poor Einstein has ear lobe haematoma



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

aw, poor boy  

Sandy had an aural hemotoma (on her ear flap) and she got a drain in with her cone for 3 weeks then it filled back up so she has the drain and cone again. 

I hope Einstein heals well and his surgery goes great!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Einstein!

Penny & Maggie's Mom has a 14 year old dog that just had surgery for her hematoma. Hopefully she will chime in here.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Yikes! Seems like an awful lot to pay for that type of procedure. 

Good luck to your Einstein, though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our old Sydney did just have this surgery a few weeks ago. The vet was concerned about the anesthesia for such an old girl of at least 14 ( as were we), so we did a full blood panel on her and got the results before her surgery to make sure her kidneys/liver etc were able to handle the anesthesia. She did very well. Kept the stitches in for 3 weeks and just had them out a week ago. She has some scar tissue but the "quilting" they do to the flap keeps it from reoccuring. I hope and pray you have a similar outcome. Please do look into having the lab work done to ensure her safety.
I'm sorry, too, that it is so expensive there. I believe with lab and extra meds ( antibiotics and pain med after) ours was around 400.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to make sure we are all talking about the same $ values - Sydney's surgery at $400 USD would = roughly $454 AUD.

Conversely the $700 AUD quoted for Einstein's surgery would = roughly $616 USD 

Still expensive but totally different market conditions and currencies


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

True. And you could probably find an equal difference among different parts of the US. Luckily, our vet is very modest price wise. We LOVE him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie had surgery for an ear hematoma when she was around 12 y.o. and came through it fine. After the surgery her ear was taped up over her head for a time. She seemed to have a really hard time with that, not sure if it through her balance off, confused her or what. The ear filled up again, but were able to squeeze the blood out. Taped the ear up again. Finally I asked the vet to just let her be and we allowed the blood to naturally be reabsorbed. Her ear was never really flat again but we figured as long as she wasn't in pain, and at her age, what did it matter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Einstein*

I am sure the Einstein will do just fine and I will be praying for him and you!!


----------

